# We live here.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I live and work here in Cairo and have done for many years
Sam lives and works and has a family in Sharm.
Deadguy is Egyptian and of course lives here.

If you ask a question and or our opinion we will try and answer it as honestly as we can. We answer as we live it, not as we find on google or guides to Egypt.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I live and work here in Cairo and have done for many years
> Sam lives and works and has a family in Sharm.
> Deadguy is Egyptian and of course lives here.
> 
> If you ask a question and or our opinion we will try and answer it as honestly as we can. We answer as we live it, not as we find on google or guides to Egypt.


Do you really wanna call it "live" in here?? Or TRYING to "live" in here???


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

:clap2:

Well said on both your parts


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I live and work here in Cairo and have done for many years
> Sam lives and works and has a family in Sharm.
> Deadguy is Egyptian and of course lives here.
> 
> If you ask a question and or our opinion we will try and answer it as honestly as we can. We answer as we live it, not as we find on google or guides to Egypt.


I'm new to Cairo and so will either make up an answer or repeat "as fact" something I heard when I was at a BBQ with a beer in my hand !!!!
:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> I'm new to Cairo and so will either make up an answer or repeat "as fact" something I heard when I was at a BBQ with a beer in my hand !!!!
> :eyebrows:



Well you will fit right in lol.. just ask a someone if he knows directions to such and sch a place.. he will never answer no he just makes it up.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I live and work here in Cairo and have done for many years
> Sam lives and works and has a family in Sharm.
> Deadguy is Egyptian and of course lives here.
> 
> If you ask a question and or our opinion we will try and answer it as honestly as we can. We answer as we live it, not as we find on google or guides to Egypt.


..... what are implying Maiden. That other people don't live in Cairo/Egypt?
Everyone else just makes it up or google's stuff?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> ..... what are implying Maiden. That other people don't live in Cairo/Egypt?
> Everyone else just makes it up or google's stuff?


She is not implying that - she is *SAYING *that


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a figment of your imagination. 


(my schedule is simply not helping me keep up with the gossip on the forums these days!)

oh ya, I live here too.


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Why would someone make stuff up or google it to come into a forum and pass themselves off as someone that lives in a country that they don't???? What would they have to gain by doing so? 

Ow I know to tick people into taking jobs that they will be paid multiple times the amount that an Egyptian would. Ow that will really show them. PLEASE Give me a break!

What are you guys scared that if enough foreigners find out what Egypt is really like you might have some competition for your job or that enough people will move here and prices will go up? Whine and complain but you still stay. If it was so horrible you would pack up and move to someplace else.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Tinytraveler said:


> Why would someone make stuff up or google it to come into a forum and pass themselves off as someone that lives in a country that they don't???? What would they have to gain by doing so?
> 
> Ow I know to tick people into taking jobs that they will be paid multiple times the amount that an Egyptian would. Ow that will really show them. PLEASE Give me a break!
> 
> What are you guys scared that if enough foreigners find out what Egypt is really like you might have some competition for your job or that enough people will move here and prices will go up? Whine and complain but you still stay. If it was so horrible you would pack up and move to someplace else.



Hi there,

First of all, I'm not gonna speak/defend anyone, but I think what MaidenScotland meant was what I was hoping that other people understand through my posts, which is: What I/others may state and sounds/seems too ugly to be true??? These aren't things that are made up! MANY things are truly ugly in here, and they're FACTS, not made up by anyone.

As for your question of what are "we" scared of?? What makes you think that anyone's scared of foreigners find out what "Egypt is really like"???? There are +80 MILLION person in Egypt already, don't you think that many of them could be a "threat" of being a replacement for any foreigner having any job in here??!!!! And those people who came here to be hired?? Who hired them??? Aren't they EGYPTIANS who hired them and paying them???!!!!!!!!!! Personally?? I don't mind anyone knowing "what Egypt is really like"!!!! I actually hope that other countries realize how it is in here, may be that would help improving things in here, though I really doubt that any other country gives a sh!t about countries like Egypt or what's happening inside it!!!

When someone talks about Egypt?? Please notice that there are much more than the "7 thousand years of HISTORY" and nice weather etc. !!!!!!! Nice history, true, but what's the present status at the moment? Ancient Egyptians did this and that, what are Egyptians doing at the moment???

As for your suggestion to move to some place else? May be MaidenScotland and Sam can do that, and who knows, may be they can't!! But for me and others like me?? We're STUCK in here!!!! So you should realize that it's not an option that's available to everyone. 

As for the prices??? They're already going up, they got a real nice ride, ON A BLOODY ROCKET!!! You can't just compare the prices back home to the prices in here, it's not fair to neglect other factors that should be considered! Things like quality and the average income should be considered, along with many other things!


Enjoy your time in Egypt, if you can anyway!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Tinytraveler said:


> Why would someone make stuff up or google it to come into a forum and pass themselves off as someone that lives in a country that they don't???? What would they have to gain by doing so?
> 
> Ow I know to tick people into taking jobs that they will be paid multiple times the amount that an Egyptian would. Ow that will really show them. PLEASE Give me a break!
> 
> What are you guys scared that if enough foreigners find out what Egypt is really like you might have some competition for your job or that enough people will move here and prices will go up? Whine and complain but you still stay. If it was so horrible you would pack up and move to someplace else.


What maiden* IS *saying is the the opinion she gives is based upon First hand experience of the country - she has lived it not read in a book (or on google). I have only been here 4 weeks so only know a little . . . . .:focus:
She is just emphasising that the people in her original post have "got the Tee Shirt"
Others may claim knowledge to be helpful, but not really know first hand


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Deadguy and Aqua,

That is exactly what I am saying.

Thank you 

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I also don't think the opening post was to exclude others that live here and can give an accurate opinion about life here, I think it was merely highlighting the regular posters - those who you could direct a question to and get a same-day response (or next day at most).


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I like giving my opinion/information, and I live here too woohoo. nearly 10 years now altogether, 1983/1992 Alexandria. 2008/2010 Hurghada. So I can harp on about"the good old days" with the best of them. Eee by gum lad, when I were young......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> I like giving my opinion/information, and I live here too woohoo. nearly 10 years now altogether, 1983/1992 Alexandria. 2008/2010 Hurghada. So I can harp on about"the good old days" with the best of them. Eee by gum lad, when I were young......




Lol Helen... and we like getting them

Maiden


----------

